# TransK9 Dog Box



## Megan Bell (Apr 20, 2010)

I am in the market for a new dog box and came across TransK9. Does anyone have one? What are the pros and cons to it? Would you recommend one? Does anyone have any other manufactures they would highly recommend? Thanks!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Megan Bell said:


> I am in the market for a new dog box and came across TransK9. Does anyone have one? What are the pros and cons to it? Would you recommend one? Does anyone have any other manufactures they would highly recommend? Thanks!


 

I have a Trans K9 box in my VW Sport wagen. Very nice box, very well built. It is made to match the contour of the car and fits with the rear seat up. Two dog with a removable divider. Only thing I don't like is it is kindo small for 2 80# Dutchies. But that is a byproduct of the small fuel sipping car.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

what country you in man? (OP)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You should also ask Faisal Khan, who is a member here, because he got the TransK9 box installed in his car last year. Here's the thread and there's a picture on the last page.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/these-guys-still-business-24611/index4.html


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey thanks Susan. Yes, I have used the double box for a lil over a year clocking over 10k miles with 2 dogs in it, entering and exiting about 1k times each (typical training, tracking, OB and protection).

The doors, latches and box are top notch and still look like brand new. No creaking, rattle or signs of age. One weak point is the divider and that really depends on the dogs. One of my dogs pushes on it and tore it off of one attachment point. TransK9 are being super customer friendly about it and sending me a new one.

So if you have two over 90lbs obnoxious dogs in it, the divider may be the weak point after a while. Otherwise it is one of the best designed vehicle kennels out there.


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

I really like my Zinger crates. They ride in the bed of my truck under a cap so I can't attest to the quiet ride but so far so good in safety and comfort for the dogs...


----------

